# Dark Justicars - SM Chapter with mixed imperial allies



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

So, here we go.

As i told, some years ago i went through my unfinished minis and got enough to start a new army.

I have to confess, when it comes to color-selection i'm the worst creative man around. I nearly always use a greyish blue and read. Even my comic-blog is blue/orange. But anyway, i like the colors.

The symbols are directly taken from BlackTemplars and the chapter is a ImperialFist-Successor. I want to create a gothic-themed honorable army, but not as stoic and calm as Dark Angels. So i'm using bits from both, DA and BT, and also here and there a lil' bit SW. Especially DA have many cool robes and other stuff that can be used without refering directly to them. Also i think a winged sword is a very generic iconography, so maybe i'm using this here and there too.

It all started with a bunch of tanks. I had lots of old Rhinos here and a few from the newer ones. Just a few snapshots of my tank/transporter-base. Better pictures will follow.


Also i finished a venerable dred which was waiting here for years. He still needs to get a nice free-hand painted banner...



With so many heavy Wargear, there definetively has to be someone to keep them all up n running.

This guy will also get a bit company and more equipment. Coming in the next posts...

Right now im adding last details to my first termie-squad. As you may can see i combined old metal-bodies with the actual plastic-arms, so that they fit better under their modern collegues. Their color-scheme is darker then the normal, in reference to their chapter name - Dark Justicars. I like the idea, that over centurys, their armour color has lightened up a bit, compared to the color-change of the DA.
I have some more termies, but maybe i'm going for a Command-Squad first. Not quite sure about the armament.


I also have two nearly complete tactical squads finished and some scouts. Hope i can make some proper pictures soon. 

That's it for the beginning. Critics and comments are welcome.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Good start man. Keep it coming.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks.

And here comes a small update...



Beside a new Sergeant-Arm, lyrics and bases, the first termie-squad is ready. I'm pleased with the result, but there's plenty of room for improvement on details and other stuff.

And here's a small preview on my standard-bearer & champion, both converted. I really love the alternate dread-helmets.


Hope to get a photo-setup up and running this week.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks really good man, very striking scheme!


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback. As promised, i tried to get better pictures.

Yesterday i went through my bits-boxes in search for a sergeant-sword-replacement. But after a while, i had to reconsider my squad planning.

Right now i have this...

- 5 FW Terminators, will come later... (complete squad)
- 5 Stormterminators (complete squad)
- 9 old plastic and metal-terminators from second&third edition (the ones shown in the pictures in the posts above)

I thought of making 4 squads, but realized, that i don't have enough old termis. I have 3 heavy weapons and could only bring 1 of them in the game. So i changed my plans to one big ranged-weapon-squad, one FW and one for close combat.
So i can re-use my already built sergeant for my freshly painted squad. The painted arm-missing-sergeant will be converted to a normal squad-member. So this is how the squad looks right now (including all three heavy-weapon-options)



The Sergeant was build from Marneus Calgars legs, combined with standard-terminator-parts. I removed all Ultramarine-Symbols and added some small bits here and there. I hope to re-use his fists soon on other models, their pose is great. First i thought of making him my terminator-captain, but after all, he'll be a good sergeant. I really like to emphasize most of my sergeants.

So this lead me to two questions.

1) Helmet-choice for my sergeant
I built him some years ago, but haven't finally decided for a helmet. My first try was a very knightly-looking helmet. The angle is not right, i'll try to make him looking more in aim-direction. But overall i like this grim-badass-style of the look. "Don't mess with me.."


On the other hand, i just could use a standard-helmet... I've lost the helmet-less head from sprue.... :/


Your opinion? Does the first one look too kit-bashed or has it style?

2) Does the mix of old-school terminators with modern terminators work, or is the visual difference too strong?
Below you can see some of the old-school-guys (equipped with modern-plastic arms), a terminator from DV on the left, and my sergeant on the right.


The options are on the one, to go as seen in the pictures and mix them, so that i'll get a squad of 7-8 terminators with free choose of heavy weapons, or to get some more of the old-school guys to make a complete squad only with them and a second squad only with pure modern figures.

As you can see i also started changing the bases to the right size. I'm not sure if i remove all of the small bases, especially with the metal-bodies. Could be difficult to remove the strip between the feet without damaging the painting. Should do this at first the next time. Lazy guy i am... :threaten:
I guess i just glue them on the bigger bases as seen at the second from left. The different height will be hidden with rocks and sand.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Today is a good day.


Got my delivery from ebay, where i had the luck to get two boxes of terminators and centurions together with three SM Boarding Assault Upgrade Kits. All together nearly half-priced compared to store-pricing.

Flood of Terminators is coming.... together with this box, I'm gonna have about 20-23 of them.


I confess, i don't have any clue about boarding rules, but Marines with big shields look simply great.

As my chapter counts as an IF successor, i will built the centurions as devastator squad.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Long time no update. I'm not that fast and i didn't wanted to show another WIP. So here comes the finished squad.







I gave most of them individual markings, emblems and honor-signs for different campaigns and so an.


Some of them fought in the resistance battle at the broken Moon of Sesharim (yeah, Titan A.E. quote, i live the movie...), so they got a simple red half-circle-marking.


This guy has his own heraldic and on his knee-cap the marking of the Anchorus-Campaign. He fought in 3 of the 4 planets that were be freed from heretics, so he has 3 golden spots and one red for passing one out.



Freehand markings still can be improved next time....


A great hero and he nearly became the Sarge of the squad... But instead he's allowed to carry the bones of honorable brothers, members of this squad that where KIA. Beside this, he also fought in the Anchorus-Campaign, but other as his companion, he took part in all 4 of the great battles. What a big damn hero.
Made him from an old Deathing-Metal-Body and altered the marking on his left leg a bit.


Also fought on the broken moon, but i was a little chaotic and switched the sign.... *dough*


Another campaign marking. Defeated an incoming Ork-Waagh by entering their ships. And he also has his own emblem on his fist. Not very happy with the shape. Looked better as a sketch



Converted this guy from the DA Set.


What's your opinion? Do the different generations of Terminators fit together or not? Someday i will add some more to them, but for now i'm finished with Terminators. The varnish helped to darken their armor a bit, so they refer to their chapter name "Dark Justicars" and have a bigger difference to their normal brothers in greyish-blue-armor.

C&C welcome.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

By the way, a closer look at my first attempt with electrostatic grass. I'm quite happy with the result, although i didn't used an applicator.




For comparison... this is what my basing looked like before.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

After a while i finished some more minis.

At first comes the main part of my Command-Squad. I wanted no 0815-Marines that just had been lucky to get into this squad. I wanted Marines that look like real proven veterans. So they got lot of spezial weapons and some are members of the Terminator-Chapter.



At last i wanted a kind of bad-ass medic. So i gave him a big backpack and a bigger flamer, so that he can desinfect his work-place before starting the final cut 
Also i used the tut from this forum to create his medic-tools. The only thing i'm not really happy is, how the white has come out. Beside yellow it's really not my color.



The varnish is also a bit to shiny, but in real it's not as strong as it looks like in the pictures. For some of the details on the robes and the texts i used a fineliner instead of a brush. It's ok, but i guess for the next time i have to train more with the brush. You can also find some of the same campaign-markings i've used bevore on the termies. I hope this creates a more unique look and feel for all of them.

C+C welcome


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

the colour scheme is ok...maybe try change the white to bone...it think it would fit well


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

You got a lot of good stuff going on here. Your basing has really improved. The free hand on the back of the apothecary is amazing as well. I struggle with those kind of details.

Food for thought, looks like your paints are a bit thick, try thinning them down some and apply multiple layers. Also the white looks a bit chalky, try using a glaze medium. Never tried the GW lahmian (spelling?) medium, but vallejo makes one in a drop bottle, and it's super easy to judge how much medium to paint your using. 

Oh yeah keep up the terminator kit bash!


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

fatmantis said:


> the colour scheme is ok...maybe try change the white to bone...it think it would fit well


You mean the white in the standard-scheme (chest and crosses on shoulder) or the medic-white? I've got a second medic here i'm giving a try right now. Will see how it looks on him. Changing the basic-white of the scheme is a bit of a problem, because it's beside the red my main-contrast. But i'll make a test-figure where i change it from blue/grey-shaded white to bone-shaded white. I hope that doesn't interfere to much with all the robes and paper-stuff.



cirs85 said:


> The free hand on the back of the apothecary is amazing as well. I struggle with those kind of details.


Thanks for the flowers  These details are a pain in the .... for me  I'll keep them up until i can't evade them any longer. An easy way for black markings and text is a fineliner. For bigger or more complex stuff i try to sketch them with a pencil. Good thing, pencil-lines can be easily removed.


Due to the fact that i have right now 5-6 Tanks and 2 dreads in my army, there's definetively a need for a good mechanic. So here's the mechanical guy and his minions, finally based and ready for combat.
Soon they will become a converted rhino/razorback. I would love to make him my troop-comander for a fully motorized army.







Besides.... i know that the base is not rule-conform, but measured at the size and complexity of the techmarine, a normal base just seemed undersized


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Back again after another longer break.

After all the marines here are finally some support-guys. Finished these ones some years ago, except for some missing details and decals. I'm not quite happy with the decals. It seems the shoulder-pads are too small to apply the decals smoothly, or i have to increase the vinegar-part in the water-vinegar-mix.






Maybe i'll add more of them if i find more from these old figures. Upgrading the chimera was quite fun and FW offers some nice kits too, but for now back to my Marines and still there are GreyKnights and SoBs waiting.

By the way, what do you think of the picture-quality? Got myself a light-box and try to get proper Pictures now.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

That Inquisitorial Chimera is gorgeous! Puts mine to shame...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

The Chimera looks great. Nice colour combos, sometimes inq troopers end up getting painted drab and boring. These have tons of character. Can't really comment on the improvement in images as it seems you've moved or deleted all the other images in your photobucket, breaking the links on the rest of your plog.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah i started to sort the images in photobucket so that the links broke. Will fix that over the weekend while i also post more pictures. I finished some other long-waiting models over the months


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

So i fixed the missing pictures in one post, but can't edit the older ones. Is this due to the board-settings?

Anyway, here's a link to the complete bucket full of older pictures 
All the pictures...

And as a bonus here is my Techmarine with his new ride.
Inspiration came from an old Painting-Guide (the blue ones, painting guide for space marines) where they showed a modified rhino. So i took that idea a bit further and added a lot of stuff i had lying around for ages.
I wanted it to look like a real wrecker. Also i wanted to place something in the trunk so i built some kind of movable torcher for the case, the Techmarine had to cut or fix something big. In normal games i want to use it as rhino or Razorback. A Melta-Turret does fit, although it doesn't have a very good line of sight in most angles 

Oh and i failed at the Mechanicum-Sign. Noted to late that i put the white and black wrong -.- Maybe i'll fix it bevore it gots the final coating.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Something new on my workbench. Landraiders!!!!

So right now i have 13 finished termies and ten more only waiting for some paint. Some transport-solution and heavy support is needed.

At the fair "Spiel Essen" i bought a Land Raider Achilles Alpha Pattern. Allways loved the MKIIb pattern, so this one was a must have.
I build it together with a Land Raider Crusader, but wanted to modify both of them.

So here we go...







For the Achilles i only removed the upper tread-cover. The MKIIb-base is nice, but i wanted to push it more to a historical design. Looking at old WWI-Tanks i like the idea of the visible treads. Maybe i'll leave some small cover-parts around the Headlights and at the rear edge.

The Crusader allways seemed to small to fit 16 marines or 8 termies (is this rule still active?), so i tried to expand it. First i thought about inverting the kit, but then i tried my first scratch-built. Inspiration came from WWII-Landing boats. It's not much and on the top-front-edge i messed it up a but, but i'm okay with it. The next time i have to be more creative with the expanded top-side.

The second big slot on top of the Crusader is for the multi-melta because i never liked the original one.
Both got some decoration from old building-sets to make them more majestic.
So here's the actual state. Will finish the Achilles first and try to improve my gold-painting skills. Maybe there will be some free-hand decoration too.

C&C welcome


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

So here are the finished Land Raiders. I tried to dirt them down, especially the Crusader, because he'll always will be in the line of fire.









I wanted it to look like an ancient and honored but also heavy-used vehicle. The Flamethrowers are not finished yet, because i need to make some shields for them. What do you think?

And here comes the Achilles. Also with magnetized weapons but with a bit less weathering.









The decals are a little failure. Next time i first give the whole tank some varnish, before i apply them and the same for the mud and dust.

I put high-res-Pictures in my tumblr.
Land Raider Achilles
Land Raider Crusader


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Also finished are the first four Assault-Squad-Marines. Just four of them because i have 8 of the old metal-minis.
Pimped them up with BlackTemplar-Arms.

What do you think of my first attempt at OSL in the Jumppacks?





And HiRes-Pictures here at tumblr:
Assault Squad


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

And finally something totally different.
I got myself the Deathwatch:Overkill box, mainly because of the minis, but i also want to improve my painting skills. So i tried something new and for the first of them, i followed a tutorial from Tale of Painters

As you can see, they used 40 GW colors (plus primer). But since i don't want to buy new GW-colors (trying to switch completely to Revell, Vallejo, ArmyPainter etc.) i used my own mix, which you can see below.
Also i gave an app called PaintMyMinis a try to log the used colors and different blending-techniques for further projects. The handling is a bit unusual, but after a while i really liked this app. Sadly it's not for free, but there are some Articles about it online, so you can check out if you could use it.

But enough talk, let the pictures do the talking 






Some things didn't work out at all (especially the black and gold armor parts), but with most of the others i'm very happy and i definitively learned a lot. What do you think? C&C welcome 

And HiRes via tumblr
Chaplain Cassius


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Small update. Nearly finished three Sniper-Scouts and the second Deathwatch-Member.
The scouts were from ebay and their former owner put some thick paint on them. I wasn't able to remove absolutely all of it, so their details lack a bit of sharpness.





When these guys are finished, there will be four more Assault-Marines. Right now my old shadow grey reaches it end and i'm not quite sure if Vallejo Sombre Grey hits it perfect. Will try to blend it with some black/blue washing...


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

To complete this, here just the old pictures with the broken links restored. Sadly i can't edit the old post to include them there. If this is possible, please tell me how 

"It all started with a bunch of tanks. I had lots of old Rhinos here and a few from the newer ones. Just a few snapshots of my tank/transporter-base. Better pictures will follow."




Also i finished a venerable dred which was waiting here for years. He still needs to get a nice free-hand painted banner...


With so many heavy Wargear, there definetively has to be someone to keep them all up n running.


Some old WIP-Pictures...









The finished Terminator-Squad...













Command-Squad including an upgraded Apothecari










That's it for today. I realized that there are still some Minis i haven't shown here yet, but due to the fact that i want to repair and improve some of them, they will have their place in front of the camera sooner or later 

C&C welcome


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Long day, had to honour Tabletop-day with two matches X-Wing. One win and one draw, fine day.

After that i prepared my first 5-marine-squad from the Betrayal at Calth-Box. I wasn't quite sure what to do with all the minis of the box. Many of the parts will be used to be mixed with other bits and lot more parts from FG and at least i want to paint one 10-marine squad as Salamanders. But also some shall be recuted nearly 'pure' and just with some small bits-upgrades like the five below.

Maybe they will be from the 5th or 6th company, still hadn't figured out what marking my different companys have; a little late for that 


I also started to paint the next for assault-marines (as the 4 before, the old metal ones). Sadly my Shadow Grey is empty and i tried to replace it. After a bit testing i'll give Vallejo Sombre Grey with 1-2 layers of Army Painter Blue Tone Ink a try. Before i start with the tactical guys from above, the assault-guys have to test this mix.
Also i want to adapt some of the finer techniques i learned from the Deathwach guy.
So here they are just with a first layer Sombre Grey. Next comes Shading and Highlighting and after that the ink to blend it all together and add some more shadow. Hope this will work out...


Oh and i finished also something. At first the second Deathwatch-Member. Red goes really good but shading and blending together still needs more practice (and maybe a fresher black ink, this one is getting reeeeaalllllly dark)




And some more old metal-minis. Three more snipers  I looooove Sniper-Scouts but painting Scouts is never something i really like. Somehow all the bags and the small detailed stuff disturbs me in the painting process. But after the stuff i learned from the Deathwatch-training, these came along quite good. Will add some pictures of them finished together with their brothers within the next week or so.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

And here is finally the completed second half, together with their other brothers. I also added company-markings on the knee-caps. When you take a closer look, you can see some small advantages in painting.


A bit annoying was my search for a good replacement for GWs ShadowGrey. I tried it with Vallejo Sombre Grey together with ArmyPainter BlueTone Ink and after that shading it again with SombreGrey. After all it got quite close to the original color, but the effort is way too high for my taste.

So there we have eight stoneold metal-minis finally finished 







As always, C&C welcome 

Hi-Res-pictures as always via tumblr.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

Those deathwatch guys are stunning!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Great job! Kharn approves.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot 
Maybe it's time to add some GreyKnights as support force. Or some assassins first?....


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Time for some updates.

Well at first here is my third Deathwatch-Member:

It's cool to see the small improvements over time. Especially faces are now a real joy.... I keep repeating myself, aren't i?






While i still didn't manage it to shoot the finished scouts and my finished 5 30k-marines; here are some WIP-shots of actual stuff.

At first, there's this Scriptor-buddy i got cheap via ebay some years ago. The armor got a little bit to dark to fit to the rest of my terminators, but on the other hand, it fits to his special status, together with my first approach on cork-basing, better pictures will follow.


Although i wanted to go for the next 5 30k-marines next, somehow these guys popped onto my painting-bench. You can never have enough scouts...


Beside this i re-arranged my collection of bits and started to give some old tanks new live.





I still have some pre-based old and new rhino-kits here, together wild old metal-tank-stuff (thanks to ebay.... again) and tried to make something out of it. Main-problem is, that the pre-owner of the old rhino-kits really tried to mess them up. Luckily he didn't used a melting-based glue, so i could take most of the bits i don't need/replace off with a sharp knive. Nevertheless, these tanks will get a very hard weathering, to hide some of the old scars.
First i thought about putting the metal-parts up on the new rhinos. But the scaling-difference is quite hard, especially at the predator.

And last but not least, after nearly six months my order at chapterhouse studio arrived, so i can finally start working on that gunship 
But wait, what's that?....




Seems like FW isn't the only one with resin-problems. Right now i can't guess how difficult this will be. Maybe it'll be easy to fix by heating the parts up with a hair-dryer. Does anybody here have experience with resin-fixing?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I've only done a little resin fixing. My understanding is that you heat and reform the resin then cool it. A hairdryer might work, but I've also heard of using hot water to soften it then cold water to set the new shape. 

I've only tried the hot water method on some bent resin weapons. I had mixed success. I had to heat, bend, and set the parts a few times before they held the correct shape. 

Maybe @xenobiotic or @Svartmetall or @Blackadder will have some suggestions. I know there are other members I should be thinking of who have endured serious resin travails but they aren't coming to mind. Sorry!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Hair dryers were what the FW casters used themselves for part-straightening purposes in the GW mould room...


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you both. I'll give it a try 

Meanwhile, a small update:

At first, the termi-scriptor. The positioniong is a bit unballanced... well, hope he doesn’t fall 
But after all, cork is really a great stuff and iIll definetively gonna use it a lot in the future.



Next are the scouts, finally. The three snipers on the left are the newest ones. I really love snipers and will add some more plastic-snipers in the future. Right now i have more scouts finished than standard tactical marines. Gonna have to change this soon 




Speaking of tactical troops, this is the second squad i finished years ago when i started this project. Just for comparisson...


And this is the first squad. I gave them a little upgrade and spend new bases on them, to make them more fitting to the newer troops. Funny thing, all my corporals have nearly the same pose with their auspex. Seems i need a little bit more creativity. After all these years i'm still pleased with the painting-quality, although i know i could do much better today.


And heeeere we are finally. My first five models from the Calth-box. Really love them and plan to paint a lot more from them. 



As allways C&C welcome.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

That's it with 2016.

Although i was kinda quiet here, it was one of my best years in painting. At first i got over 50 models finished (usually around 10-20) and at second i managed to improve my skills and tried a lot of new techniques. As a sidenote, i sucessfully expanded my colors with lots of stuff from vallejo, and upgraded my work-place several time.

During the last month's i haven't found the time to take instant pictures of all the stuff, so here's what i finished:

More scouts! And still there are 10 more waiting, but i guess, for the beginning i'm done with them 




Then, more allies. I had this bunch of MKII Assault-Marines laying around here for ages. Sadly the casts are one of the worst i ever got from FW. For example; you can easily spot the big shift right in the middle of most bolt pistols. I really would love to buy more from FW. But not in this quality. Hope it was a very old cast. Anyway, i used them to try a new color-scheme for me. So here they come a Salamanders.
At first the green and gold gave me headaches (so many mold-lines to paint....) but i'm really pleased how they turned out. Painting this bright green was a lot fun and maybe I'll give a small visit to my first army ever... Orks...


Next comes two more Deathwatch-Members. I painted them together with the salamanders and three other models during december. Guess it's easy to see when i spent my last vacation days that year 
The assault guy really was a love-hate-relationship. Sooo many gems and other stuff i only rarely paint. Not that i don't like to paint something different. But with these DW-guys i try to paint as best as i can and push my skills further.
After all i'm very pleased with the hair and face. The gems, robe and ropes could be better i guess, but the OSL on the jumppack turned out better then my first approaches. With 21 different materials, he was really a hard challenge.
Zameon Gydrael (the dark angels guy), was for comparison quite easy, although i planned to do more freehand on his robe. I would have loved to put a small black/white-checker line somewhere on his shoulder-pad or robe. But when i finished him, i was really scared to mess him up with more freehand-attempts and so he was finished. 









Five done, six to go and after that the new DW-Members from the Death-Masque-Box set...... Ahhhhhhhh



And now to something less beauty...
Besides DW Overkill, DethMasque, Burning of Prospero and two Betrayal at Calth-Boxsets i also bought Assassinorum Execution Force as the price was lot cheaper than buying the four assassins seperated.
And well... i started with the first assassin yesterday. But last year i painted 10 Renegants and the three chaos marines, my first Chaos guys ever. I fell so... dirty... i want to burn myself...

Tried to give the renegants a dirty fallout-styled look (at first i like this style, at second it was a trick to make it easier for my GF to challenge me, when i finish the box  ), but in the end they were lot cleaner than expected. *sigh* Really big kudos to @DkMiBuch, he achieved exactly the look i was aiming for:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/41-heresy-online-competitions/208418-august-painting-deathmatch-squad-regiment-2.html#post2357002
Anyway, here is what we got:



I struggled really hard with the colors for the CM guys. In the end i decided for WordBearers read. Besides my SoB i never painted a red themed army and i thought it would make a nice contrast to my greyish/blu DarkJusticars and the black DW. When i will find time, i plan to paint some grey-knights in a light grey-tone, so they also fit into the contrast-scheme. But what to do when i will return to my SoB? Changing their red??

Oh and i also painted a few A-Wings, an X-Wing and this lovely bust from Kabuki Models:





Resume from the bust: Really cool thing to paint, but i have to get myself used to painting with an Airbrush! Com on, can't be that hard.

And for more change, i painted some Minis from the "Human Interface Nakamura Tower" board game. I'm totally in love with the cyberpunk design and i managed to paint nearly one mini per evening, what an ease  But i'm still looking for a nice way to base them. Something shiny, glossy that fits this plastic-styled cyberpunk-world.








And here is everything i finished 2016 in one big shot:

After all, the core are still my DarkJusticars, but i have to manage to spend a bit more time with them 2017. So now time to clean up the desk and see what i set as my painting-goals for the next years. A year which will bring us finally new SoB-Modells.......:grin2:


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

Time for my hobby resolution for 2017

After more then 50 minis in 2016 i have to decide what to paint and what not, because beside of painting there is also family (son) and some other stuff i should spend some time too.... (have to find the last bugs in my DIY-Ambilight-Setup...)

Lets see what boxes lay here around (just my favorite collection..)

Want definitively to paint
Would be nice to paint
Maybe
definitively not this year

Already painted (in 2017)

Human Interface Nakamura Tower (in short: HINT)
HINT - Core-Box (15)
HINT - Blackstone Commandos (7)
HINT - SAR Angel Squad (5)
HINT - RAID44 Police team (7)

Assassinorum Execution Force:
- Chaos Kultists (5)
- Chaos Lord & Minion (1.5)
- Assassins (4)- Callidus DONE  (5)

Deathwatch-Overkill
- Deathwatch Marines (7)- Garrus DONE  (5)

- Genestelter Patriarch(1)
- Genestelter Primus (1)
- Genestelter Maus (1) 
- Familiars (2)
- Purestrain Genestealers (2)
- Aberrants (4)
- Genestelter Hybrids (28)

DeathMasque:
- Watch Captain Artemis (1)
- Deathwatch Veterans (5)
- Vanguard Veterans (5)
- Venerable Dreadnought (1)

- Eldrad Ulthran (1)
- Harlequin Players (12)
- Death Jester (1)
- Voidweaver (1)
- Skyweavers (2)

Next to these are lots and lots of sprues. Tactical squads, scouts, terminators, dreads, two BaC-Boxes and at least one Burning of Prospero... So from all of this i would like to paint...

- Tartaros Terminator (10)
- Tactical Squads (endless)
- Scouts (15)
- Predator Annihilator (old metal) (1)
- Vindicator (old metal) (1)
- Dreadnaughts (3)
- Land Raider (1)
- Stormraven (1)
- Stormtalon (1)
- Bikes (2)
- Trikes (2)
- Land Speeder (2)


Oh and there is more Imperial stuff...

Grey Knights:
- Squad of Five (3)
- Terminators (10)
- Land Raider
- Dreadnaught

Aaaand finally.... the return of Sisters of Battle. 0

As its pretty sure that we will get some new models this year, i definitively want to revive my old SoB army. One of the first projects will be to develop a new color-scheme. I'm not sure if i want to revive my old scab-red/regal-blue scheme, or to try something new. Have to confess that i'm not a big fan of the standard black-red-theme.

So, that's it for now. I will update this post as often as i can and see if i will be able to keep some kind of structure in my painting-plans for 2017


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

With the january nearly behind us, it's time to think about the first branche for 2017.

In the last weeks i painted different stuff, a sixth Deathwatch-Member, the first of four assassins, a SoB test-model (more later) and started working on the last chaos-guys from assassinorum box.

But to get some structure... I want to finish some units this year, but also produce a small number of very fine models, maybe tournament-painting-quality to goal at? So what could be in a first batch, that's not too much, but delivers a solid foundation for this years painting?

- 5 tactical Marines (calth) - Since i only painted 5 models from this box, it's way overtime to get at least a complete squad of ten

- 1 SoB test-model with alternative color-scheme - i already finished a test-model, but that was a very close adaptation of my 2002 army. Maybe it's time for something more fresh

- Vehicle (probably the old metal predator annihilator)

- finish last 5 Chaos Kultists/Renegants

- finish Chaos Lord & Minion

- Bonus: Rebase Tactical squad, add three missing marines for the second ten-man-squad.

Aaaand i think that's more than enough. If i finish this, it will give me three fully equiped, based and finished tactical squads. Together with the 15 scouts, that would be a very solid backbone 

I would totally love starting with a complete SoB-squad, but on the one hand i want to give them a real thought-through-paintjob and on the other hand my poor Dark Justicars deserve some love too 

Here are some shots from my attempt to revitalize my old SoB-color-scheme. Can you guess which one is from 2002? 




And here's some impressions from the other stuff:

Guess right now is a good point for a break from Deathwatch. The models are really cool and fun to paint, but i finshed half of them and want to improve myself a bit more before i return for them.

Yeah and where's light there needs to be dark... aka some guys to shoot at 


And at last i went down to grab these sprues from the ceiling. Time to glue some tactical guys


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

So this is the actual state. I'm often slow at assembling my minis, but i try to add some details on them and on the same, not to overload them. Mixed some armor parts from prospero in the set.
Next time i should give them something different to their hands, than just the boltguns, maybe more knives.

Also i try to improve my recipe for the armor color. Right now i only have the base coat and some recesses inked. More to come soon.


----------

